# [Open]Natrelmon



## T-d-m-r (Oct 14, 2009)

Content removed by request of creator.


----------



## Chaon (Oct 21, 2009)

You must have put a ton of work into this. Reserve a spot for me?


----------



## Innue (Nov 3, 2009)

Copying and pasting another's work shouldn't tire out your hands.

This thread is a direct copy of a thread on the Official Runescape Forums. According to Jagex's website copyright, all contents of their forums belong to the company. Since this is posted without their consent (or the author's for that matter), it is an infringement of legal copyright.

I ask that you remove this unofficially. You may check the timestamps on the Natrelmon thread on the Runescape Forums to verify this is older than the author that posted this thread.

Please remove this content. It is very insulting to steal another person's work (although I find it partially flattering).


----------

